# Garmin Edge 205 or 305?



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

So.. I've been researching either the 205 or 305 and it seems the only difference is the 305 provides a attachment capability (HR, Cadence, etc)

Reading some forums/reviews also state that the 305 has better altitude reception. How is that possible if they use the same GPS chip?

My reasoning for wanting one to begin with is to track my courses on the mountain bike, and be able to map where I've been and get some basic stats. I've read that Geoman on here claims to sell more of the 305, but is that just for those people who are wanting the attachments? The only thing I might be interested in is the cadence, and even then, it is not all that necessary to me. Also having a Cannondale Rush, mounting the cadence attachment could be an issue.

So, is it worth the extra in the device to get the 305? Or for basic course mapping and speed is the 205 adequate?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Zippy!

The 305 uses a barometric altimeter - doesn't rely on satellites - which adds accuracy to your rides. There's a few other differences but that one and the ability to connect an HR monitor and a cadence/speed sensor are the biggies.

FWIW, we sell about 500:1 of the Edge 305's to 205's (we've sold over 4,000 Edge 305's now). 

Bear in mind that the current rebate on the 305 gets your net price under $200 (US and Canada) - a smokin' deal, IMHO.

Glad to help more if you need it!


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

Get the 305, it rules.

And, of course, get it from GeoMan like me!

What freakin rebate dangit!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi Zippy!
> 
> The 305 uses a barometric altimeter - doesn't rely on satellites - which adds accuracy to your rides. There's a few other differences but that one and the ability to connect an HR monitor and a cadence/speed sensor are the biggies.
> 
> ...


Okay..fine.. Look for an order to Houston tomorrow.. :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Zippy_Slug said:


> Okay..fine.. Look for an order to Houston tomorrow.. :thumbsup:


You will love it!


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> You will love it!


oh.. the only other thing is battery life.. somewhere betewwn 6 and 12 hours?

Is there a mobile recharger or something? When i'm out in the middle of nowhere it might be good to have..


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We sell an Edge battery extender for $15.99.

Battery life will vary depending on conditions and settings but you can expect at least 5 to 6 hours - worst case.


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

Groovie.. The battery extender is backordered.. the 305 is ordered!

So how good is this rebate company about paying ? I've had troubles before getting rebates from certain companies.. grr.. I won't go into details, but I've had some very bad experiences..


----------



## whit022000 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been looking into a 305 as well. All of these positves sure make it more attractive. I have a HiFi Pro 29er on order. The 305 owner's manual says to install the cadence sensor on the chainstay. Since this moves on a FS will it interfere with accurate cadence count?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

whit022000 said:


> I have been looking into a 305 as well. All of these positves sure make it more attractive. I have a HiFi Pro 29er on order. The 305 owner's manual says to install the cadence sensor on the chainstay. Since this moves on a FS will it interfere with accurate cadence count?


Most of what we sell are to FS MTB'ers. No problems noted on the cadence sensors and full suspensions!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Zippy_Slug said:


> Groovie.. The battery extender is backordered.. the 305 is ordered!
> 
> So how good is this rebate company about paying ? I've had troubles before getting rebates from certain companies.. grr.. I won't go into details, but I've had some very bad experiences..


Most folks are reporting good experiences so far.

BTW, we have the battery extenders in stock again...


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

I picked up the 205 on the cheap lately and love it. 

I really don't care for the cadence sensor since I don't roadbike and the heart rate monitor wasn't worth the extra ~$100 for me.

Only real reason I'd rather have the 305 than the 205 is the barometric altimiter. Still not worth the difference since the 205 just uses the gps as the altimiter.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

tiflow_21 said:


> I picked up the 205 on the cheap lately and love it.
> 
> I really don't care for the cadence sensor since I don't roadbike and the heart rate monitor wasn't worth the extra ~$100 for me.
> 
> Only real reason I'd rather have the 305 than the 205 is the barometric altimiter. Still not worth the difference since the 205 just uses the gps as the altimiter.


The 205 is all some folks want. Looks like you made the right choice! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll let you know when I get mine how's it working out.. Patience is a virtue? bah!


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

Get the 305..........Im glad i got it and since work all over Texas i get to ride my bike in alot of places .. it rules ! Today is Goliad AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!! 305 !


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We sell at least 500:1 of the 305's to 205's. But, "to each his own". A few just aren't interested in the 305's options.

Coo.


----------



## unit74 (Jul 3, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi Zippy!
> 
> Bear in mind that the current rebate on the 305 gets your net price under $200 (US and Canada) - a smokin' deal, IMHO.
> 
> Glad to help more if you need it!


Is it a manufacture rebate? what's the expiration? how much $$? I am about a stones throw away from getting the 305 from you and didn't know there was a rebate. :eekster:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Garmin rebate. November 30 expiration. $75 on the Edge 305. 

Throw that stone!!!


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

Whee! Got mine today.. No time to play with it, but will work on installation this weekend..

Just gotta figgure out how to get that cadence sensor on the back suspension of the C-Dale.... hmmm.. Some really friggin long wire ties?

Will post pics when installed.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought the 205 over the 305.
I would have been happy with either.
The small discrepancies between barometer v. GPS based altitiude doesn't bother me. The 205 is good enough for my purposes.
I'm not interested in HR or cadence so didn't see the need to spend extra cash.

Still, if that $75 rebate were available, I probably would have bucked up for the 305 at nearly the same cost.


----------



## Colorado Prophet (Jul 28, 2007)

*Same Question*

I was having the very same dilemma trying to decide between the 205 and 305 and decided to take the plunge on the 305. In mind, the $75 rebate makes it an easy choice.

And... since GeoMan seems to get a lot of love around here, I just placed my order with you!

Can't wait to set this bad boy up and actually NEED the barometric altimeter here in Colorado!


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

Colorado Prophet said:


> I was having the very same dilemma trying to decide between the 205 and 305 and decided to take the plunge on the 305. In mind, the $75 rebate makes it an easy choice.
> 
> And... since GeoMan seems to get a lot of love around here, I just placed my order with you!
> 
> Can't wait to set this bad boy up and actually NEED the barometric altimeter here in Colorado!


Heh.. I need the barometric in Houston due to the lack of elevation changes.. I'd like to know if that 10ft drop was really 10 ft.. 

That plus I will be doing many road trips next year.. one climaxing at Moab..


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Where does one find the $75 off coupon?


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Where does one find the $75 off coupon?


Here:

http://www.powerbar.com/nirf/cm2/upload/DAF91EB5-A696-4635-AA2D-BB7600D008C9/GarminRebate.pdf


----------



## unit74 (Jul 3, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Garmin rebate. November 30 expiration. $75 on the Edge 305.
> 
> Throw that stone!!!


Stone thrown.....now hurry and get my 305 in the mail, would ya.....:thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

unit74 said:


> Stone thrown.....now hurry and get my 305 in the mail, would ya.....:thumbsup:


On it's way!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

*It's ON!*

Well.. Sorta.. It seems the cadence/speed sensor doesn't quite match where my crank could possibly swing by.. I kinda suspected it wouldn't work on the mountain bike. Any suggestions?

At least I can have it on the road bike which will be useful for the RAAM.. 

So if it doesn't rain today, I'll be on the trails tomorrow to try it out!

Whee!!!


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

Zippy_Slug said:


> Well.. Sorta.. It seems the cadence/speed sensor doesn't quite match where my crank could possibly swing by.. I kinda suspected it wouldn't work on the mountain bike. Any suggestions? -
> 
> At least I can have it on the road bike which will be useful for the RAAM..
> 
> ...


The magnets I mentioned here are incredibly strong. They might just tickle the sensor from a greater distance on your bike.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Zippy_Slug said:


> It seems the cadence/speed sensor doesn't quite match where my crank could possibly swing by.


From the photo, it looks like it might work under the swingarm, tucked behind the cable guide, have you tried that?


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

quaffimodo said:


> The magnets I mentioned here are incredibly strong. They might just tickle the sensor from a greater distance on your bike.


I'll look at it,, however at the closest from the crank arm is still about 3 inches..


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

slocaus said:


> From the photo, it looks like it might work under the swingarm, tucked behind the cable guide, have you tried that?


Yeah.. that gets it close.. it just turns the speed sensor around.. so it ends up in the tire when it sits between the two cable holders.

(Pic is of bike upside down.. bad pic, but best I could get)


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the great information!

Very helpful!


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

Just an additional FYI, I took it out last weekend and had a great time.. ..just gotta remember to press the start button.. 

Anyway.. I think that probably the cadence/speed sensor might be a waste on a mountain bike anyway.. But I did do a 700Ft gain/loss..  Would I have noticed that with the 205? heh.. who knows?

Anyway. Thanks again, I'll enjoy it more as long as the rain holds off around here.

Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Zippy_Slug said:


> Just an additional FYI, I took it out last weekend and had a great time.. ..just gotta remember to press the start button..
> 
> Anyway.. I think that probably the cadence/speed sensor might be a waste on a mountain bike anyway.. But I did do a 700Ft gain/loss..  Would I have noticed that with the 205? heh.. who knows?
> 
> ...


I had a customer exchange his Edge because he swore it wouldn't work. I learned early on about the Start button issue... His Edge was fine.

Hehe


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> The 305 uses a barometric altimeter - doesn't rely on satellites - which adds accuracy to your rides.


Is this true? A barometric altimeter needs calibrating so could easily be way out if you don't calibrate or if a weather front comes in.

My Forerunner 205 is usually within 5m accuracy whenever I've tested it with a known elevation point.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

SwissBuster said:


> Is this true? A barometric altimeter needs calibrating so could easily be way out if you don't calibrate or if a weather front comes in.
> 
> My Forerunner 205 is usually within 5m accuracy whenever I've tested it with a known elevation point.


You don't calibrate the Edge 305 barometric altimeter but my guess is that it uses data on altitude from the GPS to compare.


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

It also helps to remember to STOP it at the end of the ride  I drove all the way home from Boggs last weekend and was amazed when I loaded it up and saw my top speed was 72 Mph!  A little text editor took care of that.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

twindaddy said:


> It also helps to remember to STOP it at the end of the ride  I drove all the way home from Boggs last weekend and was amazed when I loaded it up and saw my top speed was 72 Mph!  A little text editor took care of that.


LOL!

You have to form some habits whenever you use something technical, so it seems...


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey GeoMan,

Wouldn't a Forerunner 305 solve the problem of mounting the speed sensor. As I read all the data I can find on it, it keeps speed thru GPS, but maybe not like a MTB rider would want ( the info in reviews, ads and even specs is sketchy). When my Cat Eye wired speedo broke, a month ago, I consider the forerunner 305. Seemed a unique way to get an all-in-one. That way I could consolidate my Speedo and Heart Rate monitor into one .... and gain GPS too. (as it is now, my handle bars are starting to look like the cockpit of a 747)

But maybe I am seeing it wrong. 

How would the Forerunner 305 be on a MTB under trees, etc. Yes it is missing cadance, but i would not miss that. But would be looking for accurate, real time speed and distance. Does the Forerunner monitor speed in MPH like a cycle computer. Then could also use it for multi sport without removing anything: MTB, Road Bike, Running, kayak, Weight lifting and Tread Mill (the later 2 would not need speed  )

I am still strongely considering one for early next year as I constantly stay pissed at my Polar HRM for the way it handles uploads ... and the crappy online software. (RS 200s will not work with computer based software.)


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

mrm1 said:


> Hey GeoMan,
> 
> Wouldn't a Forerunner 305 solve the problem of mounting the speed sensor. As I read all the data I can find on it, it keeps speed thru GPS, but maybe not like a MTB rider would want ( the info in reviews, ads and even specs is sketchy). When my Cat Eye wired speedo broke, a month ago, I consider the forerunner 305. Seemed a unique way to get an all-in-one. That way I could consolidate my Speedo and Heart Rate monitor into one .... and gain GPS too. (as it is now, my handle bars are starting to look like the cockpit of a 747)
> 
> ...


From what I understand the Forerunner is for runners.. therefore does not have a cadence/speed sensor capability at all. It may be a little bit smaller but I don't know about handlebar mounting.

I wanted the speed/cadence sensor mainly for cadence. I've come to the conclusion that cadence on a mountain bike is not as necessary as one does not usually keep the same cadence while doing drops or going over different terrain. I think it would be more suitable for the road bike where you can actually keep a constant cadence.

The speed via GPS on the Edge is fantastic.. I walked a few steps under a tree canopy, and it told me I was moving like 0.4 mph.. I'd say the speed is pretty accurate. I'll probably drop it in my pocket for upcoming marathon training to see how it does..

The software that comes in the box is so-so. The maps aren't very detailed but if you match it with Motionbased, you get all the mapping qualities of Google and Google Earth! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Seeing you say that the Edge has GPS speed, I think then (but cannot confirm) that the Forerunner has the same. I have also seen where it has a handle bar mount. I was just wanting to get away from something dependent upon a spinning wheel and a sensor on the fork, yet still retain instant stop/start real time and accuracy. (as well as Heart Rate Monitor Accuracy)

As to the software, I wish I could get more info about that too. Maybe some screen shots or something. An issue I have with the RS200 is that it does not take samples, just averages of Heart Rate. I am wanting a HRM with software that will track my minute my minute ride, so i can see what i was doing when the HR spiked. I know Polar has units to do this that come with the software, (I have no idea how detailed their software is either) But I was thinking If I could get GPS and Speed too .... that would be real nice.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

mrm1 said:


> Hey GeoMan,
> 
> Wouldn't a Forerunner 305 solve the problem of mounting the speed sensor. As I read all the data I can find on it, it keeps speed thru GPS, but maybe not like a MTB rider would want ( the info in reviews, ads and even specs is sketchy). When my Cat Eye wired speedo broke, a month ago, I consider the forerunner 305. Seemed a unique way to get an all-in-one. That way I could consolidate my Speedo and Heart Rate monitor into one .... and gain GPS too. (as it is now, my handle bars are starting to look like the cockpit of a 747)
> 
> ...


The Forerunner and Edge 305's are virtually the same except for "form factor"... The Forerunner is made to ride on your wrist and measure running statistics. That being said, you can order a cadence sensor (same one used on the Edge 305) and a handlebar mount for it. The intention is to make the Forerunner 305 "bike ready" by doing so... And it works well in that configuration.

However, we sell way more Edges but that's because we are mountain cyclists. The Forerunner 305 is very popular with runners.

The Edge 305 and Forerunner 305's have the SiRF III receivers so both are excellent at receiving GPS signals - the best. Yes, the Forerunner does measure speed in MPH, just like the Edge.

Hope that helps!

Thanks for some great questions!


----------



## lab-rat (Aug 19, 2007)

I've been lurking here for a while, but now I have some questions. 

I recently bought an Edge 205 -- HR & cadence aren't priorities, and I figured the GPS altimeter would be adequate. I'm only interested in is total elevation gain & loss, and data within 50-100 feet or so is good enough. 

On the plus side, it seemed to survive a pretty good impact yesterday when I crashed and went over the bars, where it's mounted. The housing is a little scraped up, and the unit had turned off when I picked everything up, but I turned it on again and it seems to be working okay. Lesson: I'll be mounting it on the stem. 

On the negative side, I get some real screwy % grade readings. On moderate uphills, it sometimes report the grade as a -6 or -8 or -13%. On somewhat steeper uphills, but nothing insane, it sometimes reports the grade as +48 or +60%. I'm tellin ya, there's just no way, I ain't that good. The problem seems to be more common in dense woods -- but not always -- so I'm wondering if that's the source of the inaccuracy. 

And once, on a flat, open road I know to have an elevation around 450 feet, it read 130, 129, 128, and so on -- dropped like a rock, like a plane in a nosedive. It bottomed out at minus 72 feet -- impossible, by a few hunded feet -- but it came back up to the correct reading after a few minutes. 

These problems concern me because it's throwing off my elevation profiles and total elevation gain & loss more than I would like. And, this was all BEFORE the crash yesterday. I'll be taking it out today to see how it's doing post-crash. 

Any ideas, comments, suggestions?


----------



## MightySchmoePong (Jan 12, 2004)

*GPS altimeter is not very accurate*



lab-rat said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, but now I have some questions.
> 
> I recently bought an Edge 205 -- HR & cadence aren't priorities, and I figured the GPS altimeter would be adequate. I'm only interested in is total elevation gain & loss, and data within 50-100 feet or so is good enough.
> 
> ...


You can upload your data to a site call motionbased which if you select te MB gravity database will calculate your elevation based on your route and topo information.

The 305 uses a barometric altimeter along w/ the GPS and is MUCH more accurate.

Dave


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> I had a customer exchange his Edge because he swore it wouldn't work. I learned early on about the Start button issue... His Edge was fine.


The User Brightness Adjustment dial is right next to the Start button.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

lab-rat said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, but now I have some questions.
> 
> I recently bought an Edge 205 -- HR & cadence aren't priorities, and I figured the GPS altimeter would be adequate. I'm only interested in is total elevation gain & loss, and data within 50-100 feet or so is good enough.
> 
> ...


This sounds to me like it's the lack of the barometric cross-reference that's getting you. I have the 305, and while it can certainly be choppy on the grade references, especially when you're out of the saddle pulling in the bars, it's never been like you describe. The fact that it's worse under canopy supports that hypothesis, it seems.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

mrm1 said:


> Seeing you say that the Edge has GPS speed, I think then (but cannot confirm) that the Forerunner has the same. I have also seen where it has a handle bar mount. I was just wanting to get away from something dependent upon a spinning wheel and a sensor on the fork, yet still retain instant stop/start real time and accuracy. (as well as Heart Rate Monitor Accuracy)
> 
> As to the software, I wish I could get more info about that too. Maybe some screen shots or something. An issue I have with the RS200 is that it does not take samples, just averages of Heart Rate. I am wanting a HRM with software that will track my minute my minute ride, so i can see what i was doing when the HR spiked. I know Polar has units to do this that come with the software, (I have no idea how detailed their software is either) But I was thinking If I could get GPS and Speed too .... that would be real nice.


The Edge can provide for you all of the above, with one caveat. Don't rely on it for calorie counts. Conventional wisdom is that the calorie algorithm on the Edge is, well, "an opportunity".

I actually switched to a Suunto HRM, primarily for one feature: the EPOC rating. It's really a good estimation of how hard you're training. Highly recommended.


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't see why we shouldn't be able to calculate an "EPIC" rating, based on the data the Edge (w/heartrate) records. Is there a sensor the Suunto has that the Edge doesn't? Does Suunto explain the formula it uses to derive the rating?


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

MightySchmoePong said:


> You can upload your data to a site call motionbased which if you select te MB gravity database will calculate your elevation based on your route and topo information.
> 
> The 305 uses a barometric altimeter along w/ the GPS and is MUCH more accurate.
> 
> Dave


I've found the Motion Based altitude information to be even worse than the raw data.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

quaffimodo said:


> I've found the Motion Based altitude information to be even worse than the raw data.


Are you positive you have the MBGravity feature turned on? _It is off by default._ My experience is that it was very accurate, since it uses known survey points, even when used with my 305.

http://blog.motionbased.com/2005/05/mb_gravity_elev.html

http://wiki.motionbased.com/mb/Gravity


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Are you positive you have the MBGravity feature turned on; it is off by default? My experience is that it was very accurate, since it uses known survey points, even when used with my 305.
> 
> http://blog.motionbased.com/2005/05/mb_gravity_elev.html
> 
> http://wiki.motionbased.com/mb/Gravity


This is my experience as well. Once that feature was turned on, it appeared to be more accurate, not less.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## oldspice (Aug 15, 2007)

I should receive my 205 tomorrow. I have a couple of watches with a barometric altimeter, so I figured I wouldn't need it on the GPS unit as well. I got a great price on the 205, that also helped!


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

My 205 sucks!

Bought it (from Gemoman) to track total elevation gain and it is most often very wrong. Up to 100% overstatement of climbing. Worthless for what i bought it for. No exchange policy that I was offered, so buyer beware...

I realize the 305 has more functionality, but i do not want cadence or heart rate. If it is more accurate, then it is your only choice as the 205 can be way off. I recently raced a course with a known 4,600 feet of climbing and my 205 registered over 10,000. that's what I consider worthless.


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

a more useful thread (than my rant anyway) can be found here on mtbr...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=330373


----------



## unit74 (Jul 3, 2007)

fat.tires said:


> My 205 sucks!
> 
> Bought it (from Gemoman) ............. No exchange policy that I was offered, so buyer beware...
> 
> I realize the 305 has more functionality, but i do not want cadence or heart rate.





> Customer Service
> We have an unconditional return policy. If you are not satisfied with your purchase, you may return it within 14 days. As long as the item is in new condition and complete with all original packaging AS NEW, we will promptly refund your purchase price (less shipping costs). You must contact us first for a return authorization: [email protected]
> 
> Please let us know if you have any questions by emailing us at [email protected]


I don't know what part of this return policy you missed, but it is clearly printed on his website..... :nono:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

unit74 said:


> I don't know what part of this return policy you missed, but it is clearly printed on his website..... :nono:


Thanks unit74.

If Fat.Tires IM's me, we'll work something out even at this late date. We are sincerely interested in creating happy customers - even astonished ones.


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

You are correct there is a clearly stated 14 day return policy. And it took me months to figure out how inaccurate it is. At first I did think it was very cool and tossed/recycled the packaging. I am not claiming to be the sharpest consumer 

"We have an unconditional return policy. If you are not satisfied with your purchase, you may return it within 14 days. As long as the item is in new condition and complete with all original packaging AS NEW, we will promptly refund your purchase price (less shipping costs). You must contact us first for a return authorization"


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

I've enjoyed my 305 and the altitude readings was one of my major concerns in going with the 205.. 

I was thinking that if I did purchase the 205 and wasn't satisfied I'd return it quickly or re-sell it to someone else who didn't care so much about the altitude readings.. 

Since I'm planning trips to Moab, doing the Race Across America, and of course the Texas Time Trials and other training rides, accurate altitude readings were important to me. I splurged.. I've been very happy with the 305.. 

I wish I could use it more. It's either raining here, or hurricaning, or 100+ degrees.. grr.. I'm ready for fall!


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, even though I tossed all packaging and am well beyond the stated return policy, Geoman is taking care of me. I am astonished!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

fat.tires said:


> Well, even though I tossed all packaging and am well beyond the stated return policy, Geoman is taking care of me. I am astonished!


That's our intention!

Thank you! We're glad to be of service!


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Sir Geo:

So I have been really reading as much as I can about these 305's. As I read it, then, the Forerunner and the Edge are just about the same unit in a different package and with slightly different term definintions (ie. pace verse speed - etc), is that about right?

So basically, I could do about anything with the Edge as long as I held or put it in a pocket on walks, runs etc.

So how is the Fitness / Training side of these units? that is, how well does the Heart rate stap work? Is it comfortable? Does it keep connection well with the base unit? And what about fitness analysis: Does the software allow you to view your progress, calaries burned, number of exercises done, and set up monthly target goals?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mrm1 said:


> So how is the Fitness / Training side of these units? that is, how well does the Heart rate stap work? Is it comfortable? Does it keep connection well with the base unit? And what about fitness analysis: Does the software allow you to view your progress, calaries burned, number of exercises done, and set up monthly target goals?


HRM in the 305 is excellent. I had 2 stents in my heart arteries in Oct. 2005. My cardiologist was concerned about my MTB riding, so I got a Polar HRM to monitor my exertion, and give him printouts.

I bought two Polars over about six months. They would loose connection from the strap to the watch over very short distances, and never reconnect. Even when I needed to pee, propping the bike against my back (let along taking a few steps away), I would loose connection, so many rides were not completed, or would have to be as two separate records. I mounted the Polars on the bars where I could see the readings. One of the Polars would spontaneously reset, dumping all data. :madmax:

The Edge has never done this. It registers from too far away to tell at what distance it connects. I can leave the bike on the front deck, and walk to the back of the house for a forgotten item, and it reconnects just fine. It is mounted on the stem on three different bikes.

The Garmin Training Center software works ok, but not great. My biggest complaint is that it does not print. I use SportTrack for the ability to analyse and track daily, weekly, and monthly averages, max/min, and totals. My cardiologist gets a printout every three months, so he lets me keep riding. :thumbsup:

I use TopoFusion for my overall ride logging, distance and climbing stats, and love that it lets me print 3D views of rides, and is the most useful for my kind of riding, exploring backroads and trails in my area, with quite a few road miles to get to some old mining road.

SportTracks and TopoFusion have trial versions that are fully functional, and Training Center comes with the Edge, plus free updates online.

Bottom line for me - the Edge has it way over the Polar and an old Sigma before that in terms of strap to unit link, and the software available for fitness / ride analysis.


----------



## 4all_timewins (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, 305 is better. I've owned this unit for about 3 months now, and I must say that this unit has everything I want in a cycling computer. I got the heart-reate combo unit and since then I've bought the cadence indicator too. Setting it up is simple and plug and play in the computer works like a charm. If you get the $75 rebate, what's the price now? When I bought it, I found a deal of 305 with pretty price $247 instead of $340. If you are interested in this price, you can check it out. Here is the link of the deal I found. 
http://**********.com/viewtopic.php?t=19964
Hope this helps.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

4all_timewins said:


> If you get the $75 rebate, what's the price now? When I bought it, I found a deal of 305 with pretty price $247 instead of $340.


Edge 305 + HR + Cadence here for $269 - $75 rebate = $194! Beat that! Other combos for comparable prices. Astonishing service.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Slocoaus, 
Now you are speaking my language. I had a Heart Attack back in Nov of 06 that resulted in a Dissection and the need for the use of 2 stents over lapped to bridge the distance of the dissection.

I got no such warning from my Cardiologist (I actually got no rehab). All they said was if it gives me chest pain .... dont do it. So I started using a Polar RS200 to keep from getting my HR up to quickly or too high. But I could never get from anyone in the medical field what "too high" was.

So that is my primary need for the Edge or the Forerunner ... monitoring HR on walks, tread mill, MTBing, etc. The Polar RS200 does not do realtime recording, only averages or samples, so I cannot get a minute by minute graph on my HR with this model of polar. Just max and average.

BTW, what is your cardiologist looking for in your print outs? Have they suggested a max HR for cycling and other activite (ie. a precent of max or a max number). For me, my age is 45 so my statistical max HR is between 175 and 184 depending on the formula you use. When riding or running I try to keep my HR under 150, but in climbs and tec trials with a lot of short burst climbs this is often difficult. Yet I have found if I go to about 160 I have chest pain the next day, but not in the ride.

Thanks for all the info. Sounds like I need to get an Edge before the rebate ends.

4all timewins, thanks for the link and info.

Mike


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mrm1 said:


> BTW, what is your cardiologist looking for in your print outs? Have they suggested a max HR for cycling and other activite (ie. a precent of max or a max number). For me, my age is 45 so my statistical max HR is between 175 and 184 depending on the formula you use. When riding or running I try to keep my HR under 150, but in climbs and tec trials with a lot of short burst climbs this is often difficult. Yet I have found if I go to about 160 I have chest pain the next day, but not in the ride.
> 
> Thanks for all the info. Sounds like I need to get an Edge before the rebate ends.


Hey Mike,

My cardiologist wants to see how much time I spend exercising, what my average HR is by week, and max HR by week.

We just use the 220 minus age formula (I'm 58), so my max is 162; he wants to see me spending most of my time between 97 (60% max) and 129 bpm (80% max); no more than 25% total time at or above 145bpm (90% max) , and try to stay below 153bpm (95%). I hit 165bpm about once a week, and have hit 178bpm on a couple occasions (he was kinda proud of his work that I could get that high, but asked me not to do it often). :nono:

I can do that on road rides, but MTB gets me up there, and I ride an SS most times, so I walk to stay below 153bpm on climbs, but still maintain a pace to maintain about 130bpm while walking. I was lucky and got my cardiac catheterization before any infarction, so high rates give me no pain, but I feel like a lung might burst :eekster:

I guess it helps to be in California, and have a cardiologist who is a runner / cyclist himself. Also check GeoMan before you buy; I seriously doubt you can do better on any of his bundles! Tim


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

After reading this thread I am sold on a 305, and will order from GeoMan for sure. Its getting hard to find people who stand behind their products like he does.


----------



## wake2dust (Apr 18, 2006)

*$75 Rebate applicable to Edge Biker's Bundle (Edge 305+HR+CAD(2)+12v adapter) ?*

Geoman,
Is the rebate also offered for the 305 Biker's Bundle?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

wake2dust said:


> Geoman,
> Is the rebate also offered for the 305 Biker's Bundle?


Yep, it sure is. The Biker's Bundle is something we've assembled based on customer feedback. As long as you are buying an Edge 305 between June 1 and November 30 you can use the $75 rebate.


----------



## wake2dust (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, great news!


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Mr. GeoMan,
Was just looking back thru this thread at the pics (on page 2) and noticed that the Cadence / speed sensor looks like it needs to be positioned so that the crank can pass by it and also so that the magnet on the wheel can pass by it. Does the Sensor need to be placed so that it is lined up with the crank and wheel magnet?

I ride a Marin Rock Springs and the design of the swing arm has my crank passing the swing arm up near the tread of the tire. In other words, if I am understanding the mounting correctly I could not lined up on the crank and the wheel magnet at the same time. 

If that is the case, can you use the wheel magnet for speed and just not use cadence? Can the sensor then be mounted on the frount wheel / fork for speed only?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

mrm1 said:


> Hey Mr. GeoMan,
> Was just looking back thru this thread at the pics (on page 2) and noticed that the Cadence / speed sensor looks like it needs to be positioned so that the crank can pass by it and also so that the magnet on the wheel can pass by it. Does the Sensor need to be placed so that it is lined up with the crank and wheel magnet?
> 
> I ride a Marin Rock Springs and the design of the swing arm has my crank passing the swing arm up near the tread of the tire. In other words, if I am understanding the mounting correctly I could not lined up on the crank and the wheel magnet at the same time.
> ...


Howdy mrm1!

Yes, the sensor needs to be placed so it lines up with both the crank and wheel magnet in order for both functions to work. That being said, the GSC-10 sensor has an adjustable arm that "reaches" to the spoke magnet, giving you more flexibility in mounting options...

The GSC-10 will continue to operate with or without one or the other magnets in place.

Can you post a photo of our bike's suspension?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

As you can see, the Marin Rock Springs has basiclly no chainstay at all. If it appears that this will not work with Cadence, will it work with speed-o on the front wheel?


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys.

I been looking over this thread and debating which one fits my needs.

Right now I have a CatsEye Mity8, which does not fit really well with my fork and the magnet & sensor is so close to the spoke to work. The menu screen is annoying and I plan to take it back.

~ So I am looking for one that offers: time, mph, distance and of course GPS. 

So do you think the 305 would be over kill?

ALso I would like to mount the unit onto the handle bars. So can the 205 or even the eTrex Vista® HCx be good choices for my needs? Thanks


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The 305 looks to be a good fit for you if you understand that it is not a mapping GPS like the Vista HCx. There's plenty of discussion on this earlier on in the thread so take a peek. But, overall, you should be well served by the 305.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mrm1 said:


> As you can see, the Marin Rock Springs has basiclly no chainstay at all. If it appears that this will not work with Cadence, will it work with speed-o on the front wheel?


Keep in mind that the GPS does not need the sensor for speed / distance . I use my Edge 305 on four different bikes, all SS or fixed, so I do not have the cadence sensor installed (I have one for a future geared monster crosser).

It is used for cadence of course, and usually for indoor trainers where you are not moving, but want "distance / speed" reading while stationary. If you ride rollers, then this will work on the front wheel, or if you ride in extremely weak satellite signal areas, then the front wheel sensor for speed will work.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks, I am starting to save my "Pennys". I hope to get in on one before the power bar deal goes off (ie. before Nov 30)


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

swoodbrn said:


> I don't see why we shouldn't be able to calculate an "EPIC" rating, based on the data the Edge (w/heartrate) records. Is there a sensor the Suunto has that the Edge doesn't? Does Suunto explain the formula it uses to derive the rating?


Can't say I know how Suunto does it. Out of the box, though, to me it's the most effective assessment of your training. I can feel the difference and I believe in the measurement. YMMV.

I believe that Carmichael uses the Suunto and EPOC as well.


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

Another update from my purchase!

I actually received my rebate check a few days ago! WOW! YMMV.. but I'd say that of all the purchases I've ever made which promised a rebate, I've received about 30%.. So I was highly skeptical on this one as well.. 

So far so good! Waiting for the road biking season to spend more time with this thing.. but so far it's going great!

Cheers!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Terrific news! Thanks for the update.


----------

